# Lero amp for 45$ in hamilton



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

We wish to see the complete link ?
Anyway, amp must be sell out now

Here Lero at $300









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Lero Hamilton Ad

$45


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

aC2rs said:


> Lero Hamilton Ad
> 
> $45


Thank, If Hamilton was close to my home , I'll buy it and do a good tune up to make a better amp


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

For those interested who are not electronics savvy, be prepared to sink another $150 + into it....another transformerless, direct 120VAC wall voltage fed design that probably will also need a cap job.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

nonreverb said:


> For those interested who are not electronics savvy, be prepared to sink another $150 + into it....another transformerless, direct 120VAC wall voltage fed design that probably will also need a cap job.



I'm a tech, I have all parts for few $ 
Anyway amp is gone


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Latole said:


> I'm a tech, I have all parts for few $
> Anyway amp is gone


If you do this for a living....you don't live on a few $.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

The amp is for me. My cost, not for a customer.
FIx amps and guitars are my hobby, not for living


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Latole said:


> The amp is for me. My cost, not for a customer.
> FIx amps and guitars are my hobby, not for living


Well, my post was not directed at you then....


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> you don't live on a few $.


I do...  Not being a tech mind you... 

Add a wife and that drops to Zéro $$$


----------

